# Bib Shorts



## Slaav (20 Apr 2011)

OK, OK. I give in!

Having succumbed to lycra a while ago now (Still a newbie), I have now decided to try out a pair of Bib Shorts as these have been recommended by several forum posters and a colleague.

Need to try them pre my big ride in 4 weeks to be sure.

I figure that as they are slightly more expensive than trad shorts, go for something worthwhile.

Value/Cost/benefit si still obviously an issue but has anyone got any firm recommendations for Bib SHorts?

I seem to get on with my Altura Pro Gel shorts and wondered if I should just go for a Bib version?

Or take a flying swan dive into the middle/top tier price ranges and ensure a great quality fit?

Help please....

Ta  


ps - oops, should this be in the clothing section or OK here for max opinions?


----------



## ramses (20 Apr 2011)

Well I have recently bought my first pair of bib shorts, despite saying I never would!

Glad I did, they are great, and once you have your cycle top on you forget you're in a bib anyway. I got last years HTC Columbia bib shorts to go with my top.
I would say it's worth spending a little extra. I have never had such good pads as I have in my HTC bib shorts.

I will be buying others in time, and I will spend a little extra, as it does make a difference.

Good luck, hope you find a nice comfy pair.


----------



## addictfreak (20 Apr 2011)

I can recommend these:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-earnley-cycling-bib-shorts/

I have a couple of pairs, cant fault them.


----------



## jay clock (20 Apr 2011)

I have two pairs of these and they are supremely comfy http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/endura-fs260-bibshorts-item141499.html


----------



## Fletch456 (20 Apr 2011)

jay clock said:


> I have two pairs of these and they are supremely comfy http://www.jejamescy...item141499.html



+1 for Endura FS260 Pro. Very good shorts

Also very good with an really excellent pad (its all about the pad I think), great design and by an english company and made here (Lancashire) - Shutt VR ..link here... They are more expensive but join their club room (no charge; just submit name and details and get an email once in a very blue moon) and you get 10% discount.

I didn't think I would go to bib shorts but when I got into weekly cycling I did and haven't looked back....so much better....and some good ones are worth getting.

I think you can pretty much eradicate saddle soreness for all but the longest rides with 3 things - 1. a good pair of shorts 2. cream (eg assos chamopis cream) and 3. a very good saddle that you like (I held of spending £90 on an Arione which friends were kind of preaching to me about and bought cheaper options but had to give in)


----------



## Wobblers (21 Apr 2011)

Bib shorts are definitely more comfortable for long rides than waist shorts. You may have to try a few to find which ones suit you best. A lot of people swear by Wiggle's DHB shorts, though I personally find the insert a little uncomfortable. Shutt VR Pro shorts are good, as are the Altura Pro Gel ones. The most comfortable bib shorts I've found are Lusso Pro Gel shorts which are about the same price as the Alturas - but are made in Britain, so you're supporting British jobs (bonus!).


----------



## Slaav (21 Apr 2011)

Thanks guys - looking at each of the recommendations above today.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Apr 2011)

Decathlon all the way. Great quality and excellent VFM


----------



## ohnovino (21 Apr 2011)

I've got some Tenn Outdoors bib shorts. I got them because they were about the cheapest I could find, but I'm very happy with them, and as I've just noticed they've dropped the price to £16.49 I'll be getting some more!

Link


----------



## 400bhp (21 Apr 2011)

ohnovino said:


> I've got some Tenn Outdoors bib shorts. I got them because they were about the cheapest I could find, but I'm very happy with them, and as I've just noticed they've dropped the price to £16.49 I'll be getting some more!
> 
> Link



Looks a good price.

How much did you originally pay for them?

How thick is the chamois? Whats the longest ride you have done with them and did they stay comfortable?

I'm about 35-36" waist with large legs - what do you think, XL or L?


----------



## cyberknight (21 Apr 2011)

400bhp said:


> Looks a good price.
> 
> How much did you originally pay for them?
> 
> ...



I bought a medium 32-34 standard short from tenn because although i am a 31 "waist i still find them tight around the leg, are the bib shorts any better fitting?


----------



## BSRU (21 Apr 2011)

I could not bring myself to go for bib shorts so went for some Campag heritage 3/4 longs instead, very nice and spares the general public having to see my naked hairy legs.


----------



## ohnovino (21 Apr 2011)

400bhp said:


> Looks a good price.
> 
> How much did you originally pay for them?
> 
> ...



About £20 I think.

Can't really comment on chamois thickness as I don't have much to compare them to, maybe about 5mm?

Longest ride in them is about 80 miles and no problems with discomfort at all.

I'm a 36" waist and 36" inside leg, and I think I'm right on the margin between XL & XXL. My current ones are XL, I'll probably give the XXL a try next time.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Apr 2011)

I've got a pair of Decathlon bib shorts which are good, done many rides between 50 and 100 miles and they have been fine. I didn't go for the very cheapest they had though but chose these as they seemed a lot better quality for the additional spend.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Apr 2011)

BSRU said:


> I could not bring myself to go for bib shorts so went for some Campag heritage 3/4 longs instead, very nice and spares the general public having to see my naked hairy legs.



I like 3/4s 'til the mercury hits 15°C or so. 

However, my super/sub knee hair tends to stick through the lycra, giving them a pleasing* caterpillar sort of effect.

* May not be pleasing


----------



## 400bhp (21 Apr 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> I've got a pair of Decathlon bib shorts which are good, done many rides between 50 and 100 miles and they have been fine. I didn't go for the very cheapest they had though but chose these as they seemed a lot better quality for the additional spend.



That's one of the pairs I currently have.

They only started to chafe on a 130 miler / 13hr C2C ride I did 2 weeks ago. I agree on rides between 50&100.

Was contemplating getting another pair of these or another one up and was interested in the link Ovhino had which suggested the original price was £32. I suspect given his reply (i.e. the "real price is more like £20) that the chamois is something like these from decathlon bib shorts.. Think I'll pop over to Decathlon and spend the extra tenner when I get the chance.


----------



## Glover Fan (21 Apr 2011)

Getting my first ever bib shorts for my birthday next week, got some Team Katusha 2011 bib shorts, only because Focus provide their bikes (I have a bike made by Focus) and the colour scheme matches my bike (bit tarty really!) Gonna get the jersey in a week or so.

I certainly wouldn't be buying Team Katusha on the back of their performance in the Paris-Roubaix!!!!!


----------



## NorthernSky (27 Apr 2011)

anyone have these or similar?

http://www.zyro.co.uk/brand/ALTURA/ALTURA/AL33ERGB/ERGOFIT ¾ BIB.aspx


look good for the price. they will be my first bibs


----------



## Slaav (28 Apr 2011)

Fletch456 said:


> +1 for Endura FS260 Pro. Very good shorts
> 
> Also very good with an really excellent pad (its all about the pad I think), great design and by an english company and made here (Lancashire) - Shutt VR ..link here... They are more expensive but join their club room (no charge; just submit name and details and get an email once in a very blue moon) and you get 10% discount.
> 
> ...



So, the story so far.....

Stunning customer service from Shutt VR. Truly brilliant outfit to deal with. Nice gear as well IMHO. (I felt it actually warrented a thread of its own...)

Wore their Bib SHorts as above today on a good healthy ride. Very comfy - nice broad shoulder straps. Great fit (despite my size) and will happily wear these for an all dayer! Much improved on my Altura Pro Gel shorts.

They are going straight in the wash so they are ready and dry for next time.... Highly recommend them.

If I hadnt also bought some CAstelli ones, would go straight back on email to one of the guys that were ever so helpful and buy another pair! If the CAstelli dont fit as well; they are going back and Pete is getting another email at Shutt.

My other thread waxes lyrical about them but will be going online and buying more stuff! (No axe to grind but well worth a brouse online)

Very happy over here on my sofa in sweat pants with tired legs (but comfy nether regions )


----------



## Manonabike (29 Apr 2011)

Slaav said:


> So, the story so far.....
> 
> Stunning customer service from Shutt VR. Truly brilliant outfit to deal with. Nice gear as well IMHO. (I felt it actually warrented a thread of its own...)
> 
> ...




I have a pair of shutt vr - they are nice but I was hoping to find better bib shorts. I have used them quite a bit for the last year and for rides up to 90 miles or so and they had performed just as well as other cheaper bib shorts I own.

I now want to buy another pair of bib shorts and I'd definitely like a little more comfort  bearing in mind that a comfortable saddle is the most important item.....incidentally, I found that Brooks saddles and Shutt VR don't make the best combination.


----------



## Brad_from_CapeTown (29 Apr 2011)

As for riding with Bibs....... Does anybody still ride with shorts? Honestly though, I have ridden with Bib shorts for the last 4 years odd and I am a pretty small guy (mountain goat  ). I personally find the shorts round the midsection very uncomfortable and hence changed to bibs (that and the fact they kept kreeping downwards). In my minds eye, bibs are THE only way to go...

One thing I really wanted to add to this thread is this..... The pricing of you bibs over there seems absolutely RIDICULOUSLY LOW!!! 
I have looked at the costings here between 20 - 50 Pounds??? Gets you a decent bibshort??? Really?? The absolute cheapest bibshorts you are going to get in SA will cost you around R850.00 (about 80 Pounds). For Assos, Castelli, Nalini Bibshorts expect to pay between R1800 - 2800 ( 170 - 270 Pounds).
Personally, I ride with teh Castelli Bibs. VERY comfortable and without the Assos pricetag. I average about 400 - 500km per week (250 - 300 Miles) and only ride with the Castelli. Padding is good, comfort is fantastic... but hen again .... SADDLE makes the MOST difference. 
You are spoilt for choice over there, enjoy....


----------



## NorthernSky (4 May 2011)

the shutt look nice

http://www.shuttvr.com/shop/productdetail/Roubaix-Bib-Knicks/

i can only afford one pair of bibs. will something like this be ok for spring to autumn (onset of winter?) 

i don't cycle in winter at all generally


----------



## Glover Fan (4 May 2011)

Took my new Team katusha 2011 bib shorts out for a spin on sunday, absolutely amazing, made by Santini I found the padding to be exceptional, I didn't even get bum ache after 30 miles which I always used too!!

The best benefit I found of Bib shorts over normal lycra shorts was when climbing hills, I felt, I dunno more together?!


----------



## cyberknight (5 May 2011)

Brad_from_CapeTown said:


> As for riding with Bibs....... Does anybody still ride with shorts?



Did a 45 miler in normal shorts with no problem , currently commute 100 miles a week in them as well.I tend go a size larger anyway to get a leg fit as i find that if i go by waits size they are too tight on the thighs.
I am not sure if bib shorts would be any different?


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (5 May 2011)

Brad_from_CapeTown said:


> As for riding with Bibs....... Does anybody still ride with shorts?




I use either DHB Earnley padded undershorts or Karrimor cycling shorts from Sports Direct for commuting. The Karrimor shorts only cost £9.99 and they are perfect for my 18 mile round trip commute. Going to get some more as they seem fine for the price for covering that kind of distance.


----------



## Manonabike (5 May 2011)

cruiser31 said:


> the shutt look nice
> 
> http://www.shuttvr.c...aix-Bib-Knicks/
> 
> ...



Yeah, they would be fine..... I don't have the 3/4 length but I use mine all through the year. In winter I use them with leg warmers .


----------



## NorthernSky (5 May 2011)

Manonabike said:


> Yeah, they would be fine..... I don't have the 3/4 length but I use mine all through the year. In winter I use them with leg warmers .



i ordered these http://www.shuttvr.com/shop/productdetail/Coolmax-Bib-Knicks/

apparently they are good for most of the year then, like you say, use with leg warmers come winter


----------



## Slaav (6 May 2011)

cruiser31 said:


> i ordered these http://www.shuttvr.c...max-Bib-Knicks/
> 
> apparently they are good for most of the year then, like you say, use with leg warmers come winter




Do let us know what you think of them when you get a chance. I have the Coolmax Bib shorts rather than the 3/4s and am pretty happy with them after two longish rides....

Want to know if it is these particular Bibs or whether it is just Bibs in general? Much prefer Bibs to be honest now that I have two pairs.

Having said that, 35 miles last night and no issues in my Altura Pro Gel shorts.....

Last long rides this weekend pre a 215 mile weekend in 13 days so now trying to decide what to wear on which day


----------



## NorthernSky (6 May 2011)

the altura pro gel were going to be my first choice, but i was lured by a discount on the coolmax   

i don't envisage myself ever cycling more than 100miles in a day, infact i'm just buidling up to my first 100km, so as long as they are good for those distances

will be my first bibs too. i have altura mountain bike shorts at the moment (inner lycra chamois)


----------



## Slaav (6 May 2011)

cruiser31 said:


> the altura pro gel were going to be my first choice, but i was lured by a discount on the coolmax
> 
> i don't envisage myself ever cycling more than 100miles in a day, infact i'm just buidling up to my first 100km, so as long as they are good for those distances
> 
> will be my first bibs too. i have altura mountain bike shorts at the moment (inner lycra chamois)



Have done 43 miles in my Shutt Bibs and they were snug as a rug and absolutely no issues so will be interested to hear your feed back. Pad very comfy for me - possibly more so than my new Castelli Bibs tbh. Trying them both again this weekend though.

Am actually tempted to try a pair of the top of the range Altura Pro Gel Bibs - ergo fit I think they are. But how much kit does one need eh?  

Or may just go for some ASSOS ones and sell my soul....


----------



## cycleGeoff (10 May 2011)

cyberknight said:


> I bought a medium 32-34 standard short from tenn because although i am a 31 "waist i still find them tight around the leg, are the bib shorts any better fitting?



I also use Tenn-outdoors products and I think they're pretty good. They just got some new bib shorts in, in my opinion they're better than the ones you got ( I also have a pair of those, but replaced them with these) 

Here's a link to the new bib shorts, they're more expensive but I like the professional feel of them: 

BIBSHORTS


----------



## jonbrackenridge (11 May 2011)

Ive got the SKY Lycra and the shorts are outstanding well worth the money as i have a pair of "cheapo" £10-£20 ones and the pads in them are nowhere near as good or comfortable on longer rides but guessing thats what your paying for really lol


----------



## Nebulous (11 May 2011)

After a lot of head scratching I've just got a pair of bib shorts. 
Altura Airstream

I haven't had a chance to try them out yet I've only tried them on - but the pad seems thicker and more comfortable than my cheap shorts and they fit well. The grippers round the leg are pretty tight, but hopefully that wont cause any issues.


----------



## rockyraccoon (11 May 2011)

Nebulous said:


> After a lot of head scratching I've just got a pair of bib shorts.
> Altura Airstream
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try them out yet I've only tried them on - but the pad seems thicker and more comfortable than my cheap shorts and they fit well. The grippers round the leg are pretty tight, but hopefully that wont cause any issues.



Could you try them out on a ride and come back here with your opinion, please? I've been thinking about getting them but I wasn't sure about the pad quality. Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2011)

Nebulous said:


> After a lot of head scratching I've just got a pair of bib shorts.
> Altura Airstream
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try them out yet I've only tried them on - but the pad seems thicker and more comfortable than my cheap shorts and they fit well. The grippers round the leg are pretty tight, but hopefully that wont cause any issues.




I have the exact same shorts ordered from the exact same place. Wore them on a 142 mile ride at the weekend. An excellent comfortable pair of Bibshorts. An excellent fit,


----------



## NorthernSky (11 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I have the exact same shorts ordered from the exact same place. Wore them on a 142 mile ride at the weekend. An excellent comfortable pair of Bibshorts. An excellent fit,








poor shorts


----------



## Nebulous (12 May 2011)

User14044raccoon said:


> Could you try them out on a ride and come back here with your opinion, please? I've been thinking about getting them but I wasn't sure about the pad quality. Thanks



How much patience have you got? 

I'm doing the Etape Caledonia at the weekend, which is why I bought them. That will give them a good try, and I'll report back afterwards.


----------



## Nebulous (12 May 2011)

cruiser31 said:


> poor shorts



Any reason why? 

They seem to get pretty good reviews - from Wiggle customers for instance. 

I've got nothing to compare them with, as all I have so far are Sports Direct tights and Lidl's, both 3/4s and shorts. I'm happy enough with all of them, but the Altura's do seem like a step-up, particularly in the pad.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2011)

Nebulous said:


> Any reason why?
> 
> They seem to get pretty good reviews - from Wiggle customers for instance.
> 
> I've got nothing to compare them with, as all I have so far are Sports Direct tights and Lidl's, both 3/4s and shorts. I'm happy enough with all of them, but the Altura's do seem like a step-up, particularly in the pad.




methinks his post was in jest....in relation to a test ride of the shorts of 142miles in one ride.


----------



## NorthernSky (12 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> methinks his post was in jest....in relation to a test ride of the shorts of 142miles in one ride.




sorry, yes just a joke  


i went for the Shutt VR coolmax. they seem good but i'll wait until i get my new saddle (Fizik aliante gamma) before i report, because i havent done any big miles in them. in fact i'm all new to this and have never done more than 40miles (hence shock at ianrauk  )


----------



## cycleGeoff (12 May 2011)

I used those before... it was about a year ago and they weren't very well made. Loose stitching with a few snags. I got a refund, but then again they could have just been a bad pair. I have heard other people liking them though.


----------



## cycleGeoff (12 May 2011)

And good luck on that ride by the way!


----------



## John the Monkey (12 May 2011)

cycleGeoff said:


> I used those before... it was about a year ago and they weren't very well made. Loose stitching with a few snags. I got a refund, but then again they could have just been a bad pair. I have heard other people liking them though.



Shutt? My pair were rather good, just too short in the body for me. Still wear 'em for commutes, No problems with build quality.


----------



## Nebulous (12 May 2011)

cruiser31 said:


> sorry, yes just a joke
> 
> 
> i went for the Shutt VR coolmax. they seem good but i'll wait until i get my new saddle (Fizik aliante gamma) before i report, because i havent done any big miles in them. in fact i'm all new to this and have never done more than 40miles (hence shock at ianrauk  )



Sometimes I'm just too serious for my own good. 

Call me Earnest.


----------



## NorthernSky (12 May 2011)

yeah the Shutt are my first pair of bibs and like most people i'm sure, my head was done in trying to pick some. most of the time there is just too much choice so i just went for these or i would never have bought anything. i hope by going the extra few quid (i got 15% off with code TDF15  ) i've got something thats lasts.

they seem well made and the guys at Shutt seem honest/genuine and they are made in the UK so thats got to be better than asia or similar. i don't know but when i see 'made in vietnam' i just think poor quality  not always the case i'm sure but...

like i said i'll have to wait for a few more rides to give a proper opinion.


----------



## Martok (13 May 2011)

I suffer from chafing when doing long rides. Yes, I know saddle could be a factor but so is what I'm wearing, which is currently some cycling undershorts plus some baggy-ish shorts on top. I do use chamois cream which has helped but I still suffer from some chafing.

Anyway I've decided to buy some bib shorts (and there was me saying I'd never be seen wearing lycra




) so I've gone for the dhb Aeron Pro Cycling Bib Short. My first big test of these will be the Long Ride to the Coast - Sat 28th May which will be my first 100+ miles ride this year.

Bonus - whilst I was writing this, I discovered the price had dropped from when I placed the order the other day, so they are now 20% off and Wiggle have agreed to apply the discount to my order.


----------



## NorthernSky (13 May 2011)

^ i said the same about wearing lycra. it just looks weird there is no doubt about it lol everytime i got out of the saddle i felt like i was exposing myself  

i'll get used to it though i'm sure


----------



## potsy (13 May 2011)

Martok said:


> I suffer from chafing when doing long rides. Yes, I know saddle could be a factor but so is what I'm wearing, which is currently some cycling undershorts plus some baggy-ish shorts on top. I do use chamois cream which has helped but I still suffer from some chafing.
> 
> Anyway I've decided to buy some bib shorts (and there was me saying I'd never be seen wearing lycra ) so I've gone for the dhb Aeron Pro Cycling Bib Short. My first big test of these will be the Long Ride to the Coast - Sat 28th May which will be my first 100+ miles ride this year.
> 
> Bonus - whilst I was writing this, I discovered the price had dropped from when I placed the order the other day, so they are now 20% off and Wiggle have agreed to apply the discount to my order.



Are you sure you bought the right ones Martok? 



> slick and functionally sophisticated pair of bib shorts for the serious rider who wants to ride hard



ps-what size did you go for?


----------



## Martok (13 May 2011)

potsy said:


> Are you sure you bought the right ones Martok?



Cheeky git! 


I do want to ride hard but that's not on the bike...









I went for the large size and this was based on my measurements and the sizing chart on the description tab on that page.


----------



## Moby Jones (13 May 2011)

cycleGeoff said:


> I also use Tenn-outdoors products and I think they're pretty good. They just got some new bib shorts in, in my opinion they're better than the ones you got ( I also have a pair of those, but replaced them with these)
> 
> Here's a link to the new bib shorts, they're more expensive but I like the professional feel of them:
> 
> BIBSHORTS



After reading your post, I went to the Tenn web site and liked what I saw. I ordered a pair shorts, only 12.95, bargain. I got them today and first lmpressions are really good, I am really impressed with these and with the price I may pick another pair. Many thanks for the heads up on these..... 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebulous (15 May 2011)

Well I've done the Etape Caledonia today, and the bib shorts were fine. If anything they were a little tight over the shoulders, but I may just be a funny shape. The pad was comfortable and got me round - without stopping.


----------

